
Scientists Grow Full-Sized, Beating Human Hearts from Stem Cells - gcoguiec
http://www.popsci.com/scientists-grow-transplantable-hearts-with-stem-cells
======
agumonkey
Abstract:
[http://circres.ahajournals.org/content/118/1/56](http://circres.ahajournals.org/content/118/1/56)

